# When to use vanilla color stabilizer??



## mother-daughter-duo (Oct 31, 2014)

New to soapmaking and I'm confused about the vanilla color stabilizer. Is it only necessary when using fragrance oils, or with essential oils as well? From what I've read it's all about the vanillin content, but that seems to be more common in fragrance oils. Do essential oils have vanillin and need the stabilizer also? Also--is it only when using clear or white bases? What about when using oatmeal bases?  HELP!  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 31, 2014)

Vanilla stabilizer is only used when the FO you are using discolors from vanilla. Most websites you order FO from will list the vanilla content and what to expect as far as discolor goes. EO do not have vanilla, they only have the oil from what ever plant it is.
You use it in all bases, they will all discolor. Personally, I stopped using stabilizer as I've found it doesn't work that great.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 31, 2014)

For what it's worth, the vanilla stabilizer from BitterCreekNorth whas worked great for me. Granted, I've only used in one batch of soap so far- a batch that I made a year ago- but it is still holding nicely. I colored my soap white with red and black swirls, and the white parts are still beautifully white. When using it, I followed the advice of others who use it with good success- by mixing it in with my base oils (instead of mixing it with the FO). I used it 1:1 as per weight of my FO. 

 IrishLass


----------



## mother-daughter-duo (Oct 31, 2014)

Obsidian....

 So as long as I stick with EO rather than FO I will be fine not using the stabilizer?  I would rather do that...thanks so much!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 31, 2014)

Some EO's will discolor still, the stabilizer doesn't  stop non vanilla discolor. Orange EO will discolor a light orange and lemongrass will turn a pale yellow. Are you trying to prevent brown or are you after a bright white bar? There are a lot of FO's that won't color you soap.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 31, 2014)

Just realized that the OP's question was related to Melt & Pour. Doh! Sorry- my answer was based on adding stabilizer to CP. I'm off to go slap myself upside the head now. 





IrishLass


----------

